# Elf stew



## S-met (Dec 21, 2019)

Elf-leg stew.






Or frog legs just dropped into the etouffee. Gater tale already places. Sprinkling in some jumbo shrimp when I cut the heat.

Probably no plate shot, tired, hungry and tired.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 21, 2019)

I've got about 10lbs of gator tail I need to use up. I've no proper experience with Cajun cooking. I bet that's wonderful.


----------



## S-met (Dec 21, 2019)

Most of my experience is self-taught. See something that looks good, try it. Wish youtube was around with how-to's 20 years ago.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 21, 2019)

Man I love frog legs!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2019)

SM, Looks delicious!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2019)

I bet that is gonna be good!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 22, 2019)

S-met said:


> Elf-leg stew.
> View attachment 424710
> 
> Or frog legs just dropped into the etouffee. Gater tale already places. Sprinkling in some jumbo shrimp when I cut the heat.
> ...


Good hearty meal. Gives me ideas. I have always just made it with my favorite mud bugs (crawfish) or shrimp.


----------

